# When to get concerned



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

Hi! I am new and grateful to have found all the wonderful information! Soo I have 2 LaMancha does both who kidded with me last year. That was my first year in goats and they were bred by the breeder I bought them from. But I knew the dates they were exposed and they kidded at 152 and 154 days. This year I exposed both girls to a Nubian buck on Oct. 27th and left him with the girls for 30 days. One doe kidded twins on day 154. She is a talker and easy to predict. My other doe has not kidded yet. If she caught the first day of exposure today would be 159.onder: I am including some pictures. The first picture is at 152 days from first exposure and the second is 158 days. She has not shown much sign of early labor but her ligaments are VERY mushy and have been since yesterday. She has had the white discharge for 7 days today. Her bag is as tight as when she kidded last year. I have observed her at least EVERY 2 hours for the past week:dazed: and she has never shown any sign of pushing. On Tuesday she did have one short instance of that particular stretch that does do and a lip curl. How do I know when to be concerned? How do I know when to check position of the kids, if at all? I really hate to try and palpate if she has never shown a sign of active labor...Any advice??


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Bear in mind I'm very new to this, but see how she is still carrying wide: the kids haven't dropped yet, so labour is not imminent. In theory, she could be due as late as April 27, so personally I wouldn't panic...yet! ;-)
ETA: Also, if she was a FF last year, then her udder will probably be bigger this year, so it may have some growing to do. Good luck, when the day comes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With the buck being in with her for 30 days, she may not have taken on the day you saw the breeding. So you need consider the latest date that the buck was in with them. She could have gotten bred on the last day he was with them.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My doe isn't due until April 16 and her ligs are beginning to mushify


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks.  I am actually beginning to calm down a little. I am not seeing any of the scary signs so I feel pretty sure that my dates are off. I am sure she is due soon. I do see how she is carrying high and that helps. The movement of the kid(s) has nearly stopped and I just got concerned that I was not doing something I needed to be doing. This will be her third freshening. Last year she had buck/doeling twins and her udder was "small" then too. Please tell me as I get more experience and learn more lessons that kidding time will get easier.


----------



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

Karen, thanks! I will not be leaving the buck in for 30 days again. That was a recommendation in case she did not take the first heat. My goats are close and more like pets so I know them well enough to know when they are in heat. It is good advice to go from the last day the buck was with her, unfortunately I did not mark that date on the calendar. LOL


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

camptrained said:


> Thanks.  I am actually beginning to calm down a little. I am not seeing any of the scary signs so I feel pretty sure that my dates are off. I am sure she is due soon. I do see how she is carrying high and that helps. The movement of the kid(s) has nearly stopped and I just got concerned that I was not doing something I needed to be doing. This will be her third freshening. Last year she had buck/doeling twins and her udder was "small" then too. Please tell me as I get more experience and learn more lessons that kidding time will get easier.


I wish I could tell you it gets easier but for me it has only become more nerve-racking as I've gotten more experience! LOL! Kidding is always stressful because you want everything to go well and worry that it won't!:doh:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

camptrained said:


> Karen, thanks! I will not be leaving the buck in for 30 days again. That was a recommendation in case she did not take the first heat. My goats are close and more like pets so I know them well enough to know when they are in heat. It is good advice to go from the last day the buck was with her, unfortunately I did not mark that date on the calendar. LOL


It is not all bad to have them in with the buck for 30 days if you want to make sure they are bred. Just try to watch them to see if she comes back in heat. I say she had about a week to go.


----------



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

LOL Sara! Thanks, it is nice to talk to someone who just knows how it is.  Lori that is good advice. I just figured she was bred and never watched for a second heat. I will manage it better next year. I will definitely sleep better tonight!!


----------



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

Just wanted to post a picture from today. I am much more relaxed and sure that I was off on the dates. I am thinking in the next 3 or 4 days. Thanks for all the input.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Udder is definitely filling out!


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

How is your girl today?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice everyone! We had healthy triplets this morning about 10:30. Two bucklings and a doeling. So far everyone is doing well and mom is taking care of all three. I will post into the announcements later. I do have one question though...IF the momma was going to reject one she would have done it already, right? I have often heard that with trips the doe will only take care of two so I wondered. This doe certainly has enough milk for three and seems to dote on them all but I just wondered.


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

I would say they're good........enjoy and I'm glad it went well!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## camptrained (Apr 3, 2014)

Just a quick shot of the triplets!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

aww, they are adorable! congratulations and glad everything went well!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too cute, I love lamanchas!!....moms don't always reject one...most raise all their kids with little to no help : ) just watch to be sure all are well fed...


----------

